# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  I have many pics of any pro bodybuilder or any pro contest

## wael

For all guys:

Who search for any photo of any pro bodybuilder or any pro contest?
I can help you,
I have a collection of 50,000 pics.
Just ask
 :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Random

sure, please post many Andreas Munzer pics, hes one of my favorites....

----------


## wael

:Welcome:  

These are some of munzer pics,
I will post later more pics never seen before

----------


## wael

> sure, please post many Andreas Munzer pics, hes one of my favorites....



more pics for Andreas Munzer :

----------


## wael

> sure, please post many Andreas Munzer pics, hes one of my favorites....



more pics

----------


## wael

> sure, please post many Andreas Munzer pics, hes one of my favorites....



more pics:

----------


## wael

> sure, please post many Andreas Munzer pics, hes one of my favorites....


more pics, wait for more and more:

----------


## wael

> sure, please post many Andreas Munzer pics, hes one of my favorites....



more pics

----------


## wael

> sure, please post many Andreas Munzer pics, hes one of my favorites....


more pics:

----------


## wael

> sure, please post many Andreas Munzer pics, hes one of my favorites....


more pics:

----------


## wael

> sure, please post many Andreas Munzer pics, hes one of my favorites....


more pics:

----------


## zanedom

pretty good... have any pics of FRANK ZANE (workin' out)?  :Dancing Banana:  --ZANEDOM

----------


## wael

> pretty good... have any pics of FRANK ZANE (workin' out)?  --ZANEDOM


These are some pics for Frank zane, working out pics I will post it soon, just give a couple of days .

----------


## Random

Wael, you're the best man, keep more coming if you have more

----------


## asani

have any pics of flex wheeler winning his first ac or his time before?

----------


## wael

> have any pics of flex wheeler winning his first ac or his time before?


yes, these are some pics for flex at his first ironman & Arnold classic wins 1993.

enjoy

----------


## wael

> have any pics of flex wheeler winning his first ac or his time before?


more pics for flex at his first ironman & Arnold classic wins 1993.

----------


## wael

> have any pics of flex wheeler winning his first ac or his time before?



more pics for flex at his first ironman & Arnold classic wins 1993.

----------


## wael

> have any pics of flex wheeler winning his first ac or his time before?



more pics for flex at his first ironman & Arnold classic wins 1993.

----------


## wael

> have any pics of flex wheeler winning his first ac or his time before?



more pics for flex at his first ironman & Arnold classic wins 1993.

----------


## wael

> have any pics of flex wheeler winning his first ac or his time before?



more pics for flex at his first ironman & Arnold classic wins 1993.

----------


## wael

> have any pics of flex wheeler winning his first ac or his time before?


more pics for flex at his first ironman & Arnold classic wins 1993.

----------


## saboudian

How bout a couple good pics of Labrada?
And a couple of samir bannout when he won the O, gotta love his symetry and his lower back development.

BTW- Love the '93 pics of Flex.

----------


## Mr. Trenton

you have the flex wheeler pic from the 2004 ironman ad that was in the magazines. its the advertisement that green and on two pages and where it shows the previous winners of the ironman, flex is the second from right between cormiers and cutlers pic. he has the bald head in the pic and he wearing either purple or royal blue posing trunks and he doing a most muscular pose with one hand on the hip. if you can post or find this pic i'll be like a kid in a candy store, lol, his ****ing delts look huuuuuuge in this pic. thanks.

----------


## abstrack

sweet pics. Any Kevin Levrone pics?

Labrada pics would be awsome too

----------


## DELTA9MDA

do you have any early pics of yates?

----------


## Shredz

How about Mike Matarazzo's calves??

----------


## MikeW

Or Arnold S workout pics. The few I have seen cant satisfy my hunger for real heavy workouts with the one and only.

----------


## wael

> pretty good... have any pics of FRANK ZANE (workin' out)?  --ZANEDOM



wait for more, better pics are coming:

----------


## wael

> pretty good... have any pics of FRANK ZANE (workin' out)?  --ZANEDOM


more pics for Zane

----------


## wael

> you have the flex wheeler pic from the 2004 ironman ad that was in the magazines. its the advertisement that green and on two pages and where it shows the previous winners of the ironman, flex is the second from right between cormiers and cutlers pic. he has the bald head in the pic and he wearing either purple or royal blue posing trunks and he doing a most muscular pose with one hand on the hip. if you can post or find this pic i'll be like a kid in a candy store, lol, his ****ing delts look huuuuuuge in this pic. thanks.



this pic its not available now , but I think the pic you are talking about its from ironman 98, to be sure see this pic , if your pic from the same contest, let me know , I have many pics for flex in iron 98, and I will try to post your advertisement pic soon

----------


## wael

> How bout a couple good pics of Labrada?
> And a couple of samir bannout when he won the O, gotta love his symetry and his lower back development.
> 
> BTW- Love the '93 pics of Flex.


Please could you specify which pics of lee labrada you want from any particular contest, BZ there many pics for him, for bannout these couple of pics

----------


## wael

> How bout a couple good pics of Labrada?
> And a couple of samir bannout when he won the O, gotta love his symetry and his lower back development.
> 
> BTW- Love the '93 pics of Flex.


more bannout pics (mr Olympia1983)

----------


## wael

> sweet pics. Any Kevin Levrone pics?
> 
> Labrada pics would be awsome too


Please could you specify which pics of Kevin Levrone you want from any particular contest, BZ there more than 2000 pics for him:

----------


## wael

> do you have any early pics of yates?



What do you mean by early , do you mean before he becom pro, or when he win his first two olympia (92,93)

----------


## asani



----------


## usualsuspect

Good stuff bro-

Have any back pics of Yates? 

Thanks...

----------


## saboudian

If you got a couple more of bannout's back, that'd be awesome.

If you got a few really good ones of Labrada, just post those, I'm not really picky about the contest or anything, i just like his symetry.

----------


## saboudian

Actually if u got any good comparison pics between yates and haney when haney won his last O, that'd be cool. thanx for the pics btw

----------


## wael

> Actually if u got any good comparison pics between yates and haney when haney won his last O, that'd be cool. thanx for the pics btw



there some pics for Yates vs Haney at olympia 1991

wait for more

----------


## wael

> If you got a couple more of bannout's back, that'd be awesome.
> 
> If you got a few really good ones of Labrada, just post those, I'm not really picky about the contest or anything, i just like his symetry.


there is some for bannout , for the labrada

----------


## wael

> Or Arnold S workout pics. The few I have seen cant satisfy my hunger for real heavy workouts with the one and only.



Arnold Schwarzenagger workout pics, wait for more:  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## wael

> If you got a couple more of bannout's back, that'd be awesome.
> 
> If you got a few really good ones of Labrada, just post those, I'm not really picky about the contest or anything, i just like his symetry.


labrada pics:

----------


## wael

> How about Mike Matarazzo's calves??



Mike Matarazzo's calves pic

----------


## saboudian

Throw up a couple pics of Rich Gaspari at the '86 Pro World if you happen to have any.

----------


## wael

> Good stuff bro-
> 
> Have any back pics of Yates? 
> 
> Thanks...



 :Strong Smiley:  dorian yates back pics

----------


## asani

great pics!! do have any of flex at the 

1989
California Championships
Nationals
1990
Junior Nationals
1991
USA Championships
1992
USA Championships

----------


## Dude-Man

wow, you seem to have even more pics than canes4ever did. It's quite an impressive collection. 

I've always thought that this site could use more TOM PLATZ. can you hook us up?

----------


## wael

> Good stuff bro-
> 
> Have any back pics of Yates? 
> 
> Thanks...


more dorian yates back pics

----------


## Superhuman

****... haney's pecs are enormous. Hey you got any pics of Lee Priest?

----------


## rruhl

Do you have older pics of Ronnie Coleman? Pictures from the years 1990-1997.

And also some older pics of Markus Ruhl, for example from these contests:

Grand Prix Germany 1997
Night of Champions 1998
Night of Champions 1999
Mr. Olympia 1999
Toronto Pro Invitational 2000

----------


## David22

Thanks man it's really cool. All your pics are nice.
I really loved those pics of Samir Bannout. Do you have any more of him ? And when he's training ?

Anf for sure, some of that freaky man Markus Ruhl off-season and working out ?

Please

----------


## wael

> Throw up a couple pics of Rich Gaspari at the '86 Pro World if you happen to have any.


Yes, but its difficult to separate them form any pics of Rich in olympia87 & 86,
He was always wearing red posing trunks , I will post them all any way :
first5-pic from '86 Pro World .


wait for more

----------


## wael

> great pics!! do have any of flex at the 
> 
> 1989
> California Championships
> Nationals
> 1990
> Junior Nationals
> 1991
> USA Championships
> ...


yes ,the first 5-pics from the USA Championships1992, wait for the rest  :Wink:

----------


## wael

> Do you have older pics of Ronnie Coleman? Pictures from the years 1990-1997.
> 
> And also some older pics of Markus Ruhl, for example from these contests:
> 
> Grand Prix Germany 1997
> Night of Champions 1998
> Night of Champions 1999
> Mr. Olympia 1999
> Toronto Pro Invitational 2000


yes , the pics are list as you mention above:
1-Grand Prix Germany 1997
2-Night of Champions 1998
3-Night of Champions 1999
4-Mr. Olympia 1999
5-Toronto Pro Invitational 2000

----------


## Dude-Man

I take it you don't have any tom platz?

----------


## wael

> I take it you don't have any tom platz?


please just wait , im scaning anew photos for you.

give more time

----------


## wael

> wow, you seem to have even more pics than canes4ever did. It's quite an impressive collection. 
> 
> I've always thought that this site could use more TOM PLATZ. can you hook us up?


please just wait , im scanning anew photos for you.

Give more time

----------


## bigol'legs

Hey chris, thanks for asking before I could...  :Big Grin: 

can we get more Platz please!!!! hehe

----------


## wael

> Do you have older pics of Ronnie Coleman? Pictures from the years 1990-1997.
> 
> And also some older pics of Markus Ruhl, for example from these contests:
> 
> Grand Prix Germany 1997
> Night of Champions 1998
> Night of Champions 1999
> Mr. Olympia 1999
> Toronto Pro Invitational 2000


these Ronnie coleman in olympia 1997 pics , wait for more rrulh

----------


## wael

> Do you have older pics of Ronnie Coleman? Pictures from the years 1990-1997.
> 
> And also some older pics of Markus Ruhl, for example from these contests:
> 
> Grand Prix Germany 1997
> Night of Champions 1998
> Night of Champions 1999
> Mr. Olympia 1999
> Toronto Pro Invitational 2000


more of Ronnie coleman in olympia 1997 pics
 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## wael

> Do you have older pics of Ronnie Coleman? Pictures from the years 1990-1997.
> 
> And also some older pics of Markus Ruhl, for example from these contests:
> 
> Grand Prix Germany 1997
> Night of Champions 1998
> Night of Champions 1999
> Mr. Olympia 1999
> Toronto Pro Invitational 2000


  :Strong Smiley:  more of Ronnie coleman in olympia 1997 pics

----------


## wael

> Do you have older pics of Ronnie Coleman? Pictures from the years 1990-1997.
> 
> And also some older pics of Markus Ruhl, for example from these contests:
> 
> Grand Prix Germany 1997
> Night of Champions 1998
> Night of Champions 1999
> Mr. Olympia 1999
> Toronto Pro Invitational 2000


ronnie pics form olympia 96

----------


## wael

> Do you have older pics of Ronnie Coleman? Pictures from the years 1990-1997.
> 
> And also some older pics of Markus Ruhl, for example from these contests:
> 
> Grand Prix Germany 1997
> Night of Champions 1998
> Night of Champions 1999
> Mr. Olympia 1999
> Toronto Pro Invitational 2000


ronnie pics form olympia 95

----------


## wael

> Do you have older pics of Ronnie Coleman? Pictures from the years 1990-1997.
> 
> And also some older pics of Markus Ruhl, for example from these contests:
> 
> Grand Prix Germany 1997
> Night of Champions 1998
> Night of Champions 1999
> Mr. Olympia 1999
> Toronto Pro Invitational 2000


old ronnie pics 


 :Cool:

----------


## wael

> Do you have older pics of Ronnie Coleman? Pictures from the years 1990-1997.
> 
> And also some older pics of Markus Ruhl, for example from these contests:
> 
> Grand Prix Germany 1997
> Night of Champions 1998
> Night of Champions 1999
> Mr. Olympia 1999
> Toronto Pro Invitational 2000


  :Strong Smiley:  
old Ronnie pics

----------


## wael

> Do you have older pics of Ronnie Coleman? Pictures from the years 1990-1997.
> 
> And also some older pics of Markus Ruhl, for example from these contests:
> 
> Grand Prix Germany 1997
> Night of Champions 1998
> Night of Champions 1999
> Mr. Olympia 1999
> Toronto Pro Invitational 2000


  :Smilie:  

old Ronnie pics

----------


## wael

> Do you have older pics of Ronnie Coleman? Pictures from the years 1990-1997.
> 
> And also some older pics of Markus Ruhl, for example from these contests:
> 
> Grand Prix Germany 1997
> Night of Champions 1998
> Night of Champions 1999
> Mr. Olympia 1999
> Toronto Pro Invitational 2000


old Ronnie pics

----------


## asani

wow, thanks!! flex and ronnie are incredible!!

----------


## wael

> great pics!! do have any of flex at the 
> 
> 1989
> California Championships
> Nationals
> 1990
> Junior Nationals
> 1991
> USA Championships
> ...



 :Blush:  flex wheeler pics from the national 91

----------


## wael

> great pics!! do have any of flex at the 
> 
> 1989
> California Championships
> Nationals
> 1990
> Junior Nationals
> 1991
> USA Championships
> ...



Flex wheeler before he became a pro pics

----------


## rruhl

Thanks for the pics!

----------


## DELTA9MDA

> What do you mean by early , do you mean before he becom pro, or when he win his first two olympia (92,93)


prefer to be pics of his ameture days and any of the 268 pound yates before winning the 93 o.

----------


## rruhl

Do you have old pics of Shawn Ray, for example from these contests:

NPC Nationals 1987
Ironman Pro Invitational 1990
Arnold Classic 1991
Mr. Olympia 1994
Mr. Olympia 1996

----------


## klbrz

Do you have any pics of Don Long when he first started out?

----------


## goldenFloyd

WAEL you are SICK (that means awesome).

----------


## wael

> Or Arnold S workout pics. The few I have seen cant satisfy my hunger for real heavy workouts with the one and only.


Arnold Schwarzenagger workout pics, there is more :

----------


## wael

> prefer to be pics of his ameture days and any of the 268 pound yates before winning the 93 o.


  :Wink/Grin:  
Dorian Yates a mature days pics

----------


## wael

> prefer to be pics of his ameture days and any of the 268 pound yates before winning the 93 o.



 :Strong Smiley:  Dorian Yates a mature days pics

----------


## wael

> Do you have old pics of Shawn Ray, for example from these contests:
> 
> NPC Nationals 1987
> Ironman Pro Invitational 1990
> Arnold Classic 1991
> Mr. Olympia 1994
> Mr. Olympia 1996


  :Welcome:  Shwan Ray NPC Nationals 1987 pics, wait for the rest:

----------


## defdaz

wael, did you get my pm okay bro?

----------


## Random

munzer again

----------


## wael

> Do you have any pics of Don Long when he first started out?



old pics of Don Long

----------


## defdaz

Andreas is probably my all time favourite bb - such a great poser too. His olympia posing rounds rouines always blow me away. Awesome!

----------


## Random

Hey Wael, you have any more munzer pics? or did you post them all? i have a few more i could post...

----------


## wael

> Hey Wael, you have any more munzer pics? or did you post them all? i have a few more i could post...



yes, but do you read the new thread (new andreias munzer pics never seen before on the web), any way i have alot more i will post soon his pics from the NOC 1993 ,you may like it.

----------


## Random

Wael, excellent, also, i am obsessed with pics too, along with videos, i have a decent collection, do you have videos?

----------


## wael

> wael, did you get my pm okay bro?


yes i get it, and yes i would like .

----------


## defdaz

Okay, cool - pm me if you can your email address or come visit me at my site and email / post on the forum there, and we can go from there.

Daz

----------


## wael

> Wael, excellent, also, i am obsessed with pics too, along with videos, i have a decent collection, do you have videos?


no, i do not have videos for him

----------


## Random

wael , do you have any videos, i figured you had a large collection too....

----------


## wael

> Okay, cool - pm me if you can your email address or come visit me at my site and email / post on the forum there, and we can go from there.
> 
> Daz


 my email address : [email protected]

----------


## wael

> wael , do you have any videos, i figured you had a large collection too....


Yes, I have exactly a collection of 213 videos clip, most of them from BB pro contests.

----------


## Random

you have any from the noc where munzer got 2nd?

----------


## wael

Its too late now, im going to sleep see you tomorrow

Bye

----------


## wael

> Hey chris, thanks for asking before I could... 
> 
> can we get more Platz please!!!! hehe


  :Strong Smiley:  

more Platz pics..................enjoy

----------


## wael

> Hey chris, thanks for asking before I could... 
> 
> can we get more Platz please!!!! hehe



more Platz pics

----------


## wael

> Hey chris, thanks for asking before I could... 
> 
> can we get more Platz please!!!! hehe



more Platz pics

----------


## wael

> ****... haney's pecs are enormous. Hey you got any pics of Lee Priest?



 :Cool:  

Lee Priest side chest pics.

----------


## wael

> ****... haney's pecs are enormous. Hey you got any pics of Lee Priest?


Lee Priest side chest pics.

----------


## wael

> ****... haney's pecs are enormous. Hey you got any pics of Lee Priest?



Lee Priest side chest pics.

----------


## wael

> ****... haney's pecs are enormous. Hey you got any pics of Lee Priest?



Lee Priest side chest pics.

----------


## wael

> ****... haney's pecs are enormous. Hey you got any pics of Lee Priest?



Lee Priest side chest pics.

----------


## wael

> Thanks for the pics!



more old pics for ronnie

----------


## wael

> Do you have older pics of Ronnie Coleman? Pictures from the years 1990-1997.
> 
> And also some older pics of Markus Ruhl, for example from these contests:
> 
> Grand Prix Germany 1997
> Night of Champions 1998
> Night of Champions 1999
> Mr. Olympia 1999
> Toronto Pro Invitational 2000



more old pics for ronnie

----------


## wael

> more old pics for ronnie



more old pics for ronnie

----------


## abstrack

tom platz is freaking enomous but I cant seem to miss that his head is the size of a pumpkin. It's like he has some food lodged in his cheeks for winter storage.

----------


## wael

> more old pics for ronnie



more old pics for ronnie

----------


## wael

> more old pics for ronnie


more old pics for ronnie

----------


## wael

> more old pics for ronnie



more old pics for ronnie

----------


## wael

> Do you have older pics of Ronnie Coleman? Pictures from the years 1990-1997.
> 
> And also some older pics of Markus Ruhl, for example from these contests:
> 
> Grand Prix Germany 1997
> Night of Champions 1998
> Night of Champions 1999
> Mr. Olympia 1999
> Toronto Pro Invitational 2000



more old pics for ronnie

----------


## wael

more old pics for ronnie

----------


## wael

more old pics for ronnie .........

----------


## wael

> Do you have older pics of Ronnie Coleman? Pictures from the years 1990-1997.
> 
> And also some older pics of Markus Ruhl, for example from these contests:
> 
> Grand Prix Germany 1997
> Night of Champions 1998
> Night of Champions 1999
> Mr. Olympia 1999
> Toronto Pro Invitational 2000



more old pics for ronnie,,

----------


## wael

> Do you have older pics of Ronnie Coleman? Pictures from the years 1990-1997.
> 
> And also some older pics of Markus Ruhl, for example from these contests:
> 
> Grand Prix Germany 1997
> Night of Champions 1998
> Night of Champions 1999
> Mr. Olympia 1999
> Toronto Pro Invitational 2000


more old pics for ronnie..

----------


## Pheedno

How about some Bob Paris

----------


## wael

> Do you have older pics of Ronnie Coleman? Pictures from the years 1990-1997.
> 
> And also some older pics of Markus Ruhl, for example from these contests:
> 
> Grand Prix Germany 1997
> Night of Champions 1998
> Night of Champions 1999
> Mr. Olympia 1999
> Toronto Pro Invitational 2000


more old pics for ronnie......

----------


## wael

> How about some Bob Paris



no, i will not post any pics for him

----------


## Pheedno

> no, i will not post any pics for him



How accomodating

----------


## Random

hey wael, how bout those other munzer pics?

----------


## Superhuman

thanks wael

----------


## wael

> you have any from the noc where munzer got 2nd?



yes like I said I will post these pics soon just give couple of days , am going to scan them tomorrow, but I promise you will get very excellent pics , you might never seen before.

----------


## Random

sounds great wael, no rush...

----------


## abz

Your doing a great job matey unbelievable pics of flex....
Was wondering if you got any more lee p pics any will do.... 
very insperational thread...

----------


## Random

heres some....

----------


## Random

another

----------


## Random

another one

----------


## Random

one from muscletime.com

----------


## Random

and another one

----------


## Random

priest again

----------


## Random

priest ironman 04

----------


## the dent depot

Hey Wael, how come you wont post Bob Paris pics? 

D

How about some Mike Cristian arm shots?

----------


## DELTA9MDA

any pics of yates at the grand prix shows?

----------


## bigbouncinballs

any pics of Tom Prince, i love that guy!

----------


## saboudian

IDK how you manage to keep up with all the requests, but here's another one  :Smilie:  Art Atwood when he won his first pro show, the Toronto Pro 2002 (I'm pretty confident it was '02, but I may be off by one year). Also if you got any good comparison shots at that show between atwood and ruhl, post it up.
thanks

----------


## abstrack

> art atwood is the worst pro ever


I just checked out his hompage and he does have one messed up physique. he looks real weird how he is built. Without a doubt he is big but his symetry(SP?) sucks bad

----------


## bigbouncinballs

bump for tom prince.

----------


## wael

> any pics of yates at the grand prix shows?



yates at the grand prix shows pics

----------


## wael

> any pics of yates at the grand prix shows?


yates at the grand prix shows pics

----------


## wael

Quote:
Originally Posted by DELTA9MDA
prefer to be pics of his ameture days and any of the 268 pound yates before winning the 93 o. 

268 pound yates before winning the 93 o. pics

----------


## saboudian

> I just checked out his hompage and he does have one messed up physique. he looks real weird how he is built. Without a doubt he is big but his symetry(SP?) sucks bad


Ya, its kinda freaky. In his back dbl bi, his lats don't round off, they just kinda square off which is just really weird.

----------


## wael

> any pics of Tom Prince, i love that guy!



pics of Tom Prince

----------


## wael

> you have any from the noc where munzer got 2nd?



 :Welcome:  
Munzer at NOC 1993 2nd place pics, stay for more there are 16 pics more;
I will upload it tomorrow.

----------


## abz

thanks a lot for the lee pics CD appreciate it

----------


## wael

> you have any from the noc where munzer got 2nd?



munzer at the NOC 93 pics

----------


## wael

> you have any from the noc where munzer got 2nd?



munzer at NOC 1993 pics

----------


## wael

more of munzer at NOC 1993 pics

----------


## wael

> IDK how you manage to keep up with all the requests, but here's another one  Art Atwood when he won his first pro show, the Toronto Pro 2002 (I'm pretty confident it was '02, but I may be off by one year). Also if you got any good comparison shots at that show between atwood and ruhl, post it up.
> thanks


  :Strong Smiley:  Art Atwood at Toronto Pro 2002 pics

----------


## wael

more of Art Atwood at Toronto Pro 2002 pics

----------


## wael

> How about some Bob Paris





> no, i will not post any pics for him





> How accomodating





> Hey Wael, how come you wont post Bob Paris pics? 
> 
> D
> 
> How about some Mike Cristian arm shots?


  :Don't know:  


Some for Mike Christian

----------


## wael

more of Mike Christian pics

----------


## wael

:Strong Smiley:  more of Mike pics

----------


## wael

:Afro:  more of Mike pics

----------


## wael

> Do you have old pics of Shawn Ray, for example from these contests:
> 
> NPC Nationals 1987
> Ironman Pro Invitational 1990
> Arnold Classic 1991
> Mr. Olympia 1994
> Mr. Olympia 1996



old pics of Shawn Ray

----------


## wael

old pics of Shawn Ray at MR.O 94

----------


## wael

more of Shawn Ray at MR.O 94 pics

----------


## wael

Shawn Ray at MR.O 96 pics

----------


## Pheedno

I could care less about the man's sexual orientation wael. You were taking requests on ANY bodybuilder, so I requested some of a man whos physique I appreciate. If you choose not to post pictures of someone because of sexual orientation, thats fine, but I'd say you probably have some insecurities or questions on your own

Also, to fill you in on his career a bit. Placements are not that of Yates, or Coleman, but it is more than most can claim

* 1981 Mr. Los Angeles 1st
*	1982 Mr. California - NPC 2nd, Lightheavyweight
*	1982 Nationals - NPC 4th, Heavyweight
*	1982 IFBB North American Championships 3rd, Heavyweight
*	1982 NPC USA Championships 3rd, Heavyweight
*	1983 NPC Nationals Overall Winner
*	1983 NPC Nationals 1st, Heavyweight
*	1983 IFBB World Amateur Championships Overall Winner
*	1983 IFBB World Amateur Championships 1st, Heavyweight
*	1984 Mr. Olympia 7th
*	1985 Mr. Olympia 9th
*	1986 IFBB Los Angeles Pro Championsips 7th
*	1986 IFBB World Pro Championships 6th
*	1988 IFBB Chicago Pro Invitational 5th
*	1988 IFBB Grand Prix (England) 6th
*	1988 IFBB Grand Prix (France) 4th
*	1988 IFBB Grand Prix (Germany) 6th
*	1988 IFBB Grand Prix (Greece) 6th
*	1988 IFBB Grand Prix (Italy) 3rd
*	1988 IFBB Grand Prix (Spain) 5th
*	1988 IFBB Grand Prix (Spain) [2] 4th
*	1988 IFBB Niagara Falls Pro Invitational 3rd
*	1988 IFBB Night of Champions 3rd
*	1988 Mr. Olympia 10th
*	1989 Arnold Classic 5th
*	1989 IFBB Grand Prix (France) 3rd
*	1989 IFBB Grand Prix (Germany) 6th
*	1989 Grand Prix (Melbourne) 3rd
*	1989 Grand Prix (Spain) [2] 3nd
*	1989 Grand Prix (Spain) 3rd
*	1989 Grand Prix (Sweden) 4th
*	1989 IFBB Night of Champions 4th
*	1989 Mr. Olympia 14th
*	1989 IFBB World Pro Championships 3rd
*	1990 IFBB Night of Champions 14th
*	1991 Arnold Classic 16th
*	1991 IFBB Grand Prix (Italy) 5th
*	1991 Ironman Pro Invitational 10th
*	1991 Ironman Pro Invitational 11th
*	1991 Musclefest Grand Prix 3rd
*	1991 Mr. Olympia 12th
*	1992 IFBB Chicago Pro Invitational 10

----------


## the dent depot

Also, do you really think Paris was/is the only gay bodybuilder? I can think of 3 or 4....I'll just wait and see if you post pics of them.

D

p.s. Thanks for the Mike Cristian pics.

----------


## mass junkie

> How accomodating


LMAO ..... 


Got any pics of Big Will Harris

----------


## lxorl

levrone and martinez... but not the typical ones off the web, if possible.

thanks.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

how about Roland Czuirlok got any contest pics with him?

----------


## Random

thanks again wael, you're the man

----------


## abz

the man doing a great job... thanks again

----------


## abz

hey wavel do you have any pics of pros training it would be really apricaited.. 
regards abz

----------


## khozy

Can you help me out. I need pictures of the following bodybuilders. Ronnie Coleman, Kevin Levrone, Lee Priest, Johnnie Jackson, Denis James and Marcus Ruhl. If possible, can you please email them directly to me. My email address is [email protected]. Thanks

----------


## wael

> Thanks man it's really cool. All your pics are nice.
> I really loved those pics of Samir Bannout. Do you have any more of him ? And when he's training ?
> 
> Anf for sure, some of that freaky man Markus Ruhl off-season and working out ?
> 
> Please



 :Blush:  Sorry for late............these some of Markus Ruhl working out pics

----------


## wael

> Sorry for late............these some of Markus Ruhl working out pics



more of Markus Ruhl working out pics

----------


## wael

> LMAO ..... 
> 
> 
> Got any pics of Big Will Harris


  :Don't know:  
sorry ...........man, like you see this thread ( I have many pics of any pro bodybuilder or any pro contest ) just for only pro bodybuilders.

sorry again

----------


## wael

> levrone and martinez... but not the typical ones off the web, if possible.
> 
> thanks.



 :Welcome:  I hope these pics satisfy you, most of the pics from the web, (but typical) and there are many that I scan by myself enjoy.

Please if the pics are typical to you just tell me.

----------


## wael

> I hope these pics satisfy you, most of the pics from the web, (but typical) and there are many that I scan by myself enjoy.
> 
> Please if the pics are typical to you just tell me.



more of levrone and martinaz pics

----------


## wael

more of levrone and martinaz

----------


## wael

more of levrone and martinaz pics

----------


## wael

more of levrone & martinaz

----------


## wael

more of levrone & martinaz pics

----------


## wael

:Strong Smiley:  again more of levrone and martinaz pics

----------


## wael

:Strong Smiley:  again more of levrone &&&& martinaz pics

----------


## wael

more and more of levrone and martinaz pics

----------


## wael

:Strong Smiley:   :Welcome:  more of levrone and martinaz

----------


## wael

:Cool:  more of levrone and martinaz pics

----------


## wael

:Afro:  

more of levrone and martinaz pics

----------


## wael

> how about Roland Czuirlok got any contest pics with him?



Roland Czuirlok contest pics

----------


## wael

> Roland Czuirlok contest pics



more of Roland Czuirlok got any contest pics

----------


## wael

> hey wavel do you have any pics of pros training it would be really apricaited.. 
> regards abz



pros training pics

----------


## wael

> pros training pics



pics of pros training

----------


## wael

> pics of pros training


more of pics of pros training

----------


## wael

> more of pics of pros training



more and more of pics of pros training

----------


## wael

more pics of pros training

----------


## wael

:Strong Smiley:  more and more pics of pros training

----------


## wael

> Can you help me out. I need pictures of the following bodybuilders. Ronnie Coleman, Kevin Levrone, Lee Priest, Johnnie Jackson, Denis James and Marcus Ruhl. If possible, can you please email them directly to me. My email address is [email protected]. Thanks


I send to you some pics by email, but like i said to you it would be much easier to post the pics .

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> Roland Czuirlok contest pics


thanks bro  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## GeoQuadzilla

Big Louie lifts some pretty small weights hahah... He should at least let a pair of 120's hang from his hand... i mean come on 25lb dumbells lol thats hilarious :LOL:

----------


## GeoQuadzilla

Hey wael how about some pics of Tom Prince, Greg Kovacs, and Vic Richards :Thumps Up:

----------


## I'm in a Hurry!

I know there's a lot of bigger one but I so would like to get the 9years competiotn of Schwarzenegger. If possible I so much would like too see one picture per years for his 9winning straigh the 2 Olympia and the 7th Universe ;p
Hope you have some of them.

----------


## BigBull13

Do you have any pictures of Paul Dillet?

----------


## retired

do you have any pictures of Thierry Pastel? He had some of the biggest arms in relation to his body that I have ever seen.

----------


## nottobig

do you have any pics of gary strydom and mike christian when they were doing the europian tour in the late eighties.

----------


## daman1

> more pics:


the first picture is badazz!

----------


## UrbanLegend

Hmmmmm....no Bob Paris huh? Well in that case, do you have any of Frank Zane?

----------


## I'm in a Hurry!

love the 1arm rowing  :Smilie:

----------


## wael

> Do you have any pictures of Paul Dillet?



Paul Dillet pics

----------


## wael

> Paul Dillet pics


more Paul Dillet pics

----------


## wael

> do you have any pictures of Thierry Pastel? He had some of the biggest arms in relation to his body that I have ever seen.



Thierry Pastel pics

----------


## wael

> Thierry Pastel pics


more Thierry Pastel pics

----------


## Flacha

Hello, good job.
Do you have more pictures Lee Priest??
Thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## Russ616

> there is some for bannout , for the labrada


you have some photo gallery... good lookin..

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Do you have pics of thorvildsen froms his guestposing in england right before he got his pro card(I know you said no amature pics but maby you have these because ge guestposed in a pro contest)?

----------


## wael

> Hey wael how about some pics of Tom Prince, Greg Kovacs, and Vic Richards


some pics of Tom Prince, Greg Kovacs, and Vic Richards

----------


## wael

> some pics of Tom Prince, Greg Kovacs, and Vic Richards


more of Tom Prince, Greg Kovacs, and Vic Richards pics .......

----------


## wael

more of Tom Prince, Greg Kovacs, and Vic Richards pics ........

----------


## wael

more of Greg Kovacs pics .....

----------


## Flacha

Hello Weal
Please - give me pictures of Lee Priest

----------


## retired

Thanks, Wael- awesome pics.

I have been trying to find some back shots of Selwynn Cotrell. There was one from the 1991 Arnold Classic that would challenge Ronnie Coleman's lat spread. Do you know the pic?

----------


## wael

> Thanks, Wael- awesome pics.
> 
> I have been trying to find some back shots of Selwynn Cotrell. There was one from the 1991 Arnold Classic that would challenge Ronnie Coleman's lat spread. Do you know the pic?


  :Wink:  Yes I remember some pics of his awesome back I saw it in back issue of musclemag magazine I will try to post it .

----------


## OoDee

You don't happen to have any clothed pictures of Dexter Jackson, Priest, or Levrone do you?
Also, I'd love to see some relaxed pictures of these guys too.

OoDee

----------


## wael

> Thanks, Wael- awesome pics.
> 
> I have been trying to find some back shots of Selwynn Cotrell. There was one from the 1991 Arnold Classic that would challenge Ronnie Coleman's lat spread. Do you know the pic?




Selwynn Cotrell back pics  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## retired

> Selwynn Cotrell back pics


WOW. Thanks!

----------


## wael

> I know there's a lot of bigger one but I so would like to get the 9years competiotn of Schwarzenegger. If possible I so much would like too see one picture per years for his 9winning straigh the 2 Olympia and the 7th Universe ;p
> Hope you have some of them.


Aronld in MR.uni 69

----------


## wael

:Strong Smiley:  Aronld in AUU MR.W 70

----------


## wael

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Arnold in MR.Olympia 70 pics

----------


## wael

:Welcome:  Arnold in MR.Olympia 71 pics

----------


## wael

:Strong Smiley:  Arnold in MR.Olympia 72 pics

----------


## wael

:Cool:  Arnold in MR.Olympia 73 pics

----------


## wael

Arnold in MR.Olympia 74 pics

----------


## wael

more of Arnold in MR.Olympia 74 pics

----------


## wael

more of ..........Arnold in MR.Olympia 74 pics

----------


## wael

Arnold in MR.Olympia 75 pics

----------


## wael

mor of Arnold in MR.Olympia 75 pics

----------


## wael

more of............Arnold in MR.Olympia 75 pics

----------


## wael

Arnold in MR.Olympia 80 pics

----------


## wael

:Strong Smiley:  more ofArnold in MR.Olympia 80 pics

----------


## wael

:Welcome:  more of.........Arnold in MR.Olympia 80 pics

----------


## wael

> Hmmmmm....no Bob Paris huh? Well in that case, do you have any of Frank Zane?



 :Wink/Grin:  Frank Zane pics

----------


## wael

:Cool:  more of Frank Zane pics

----------


## wael

> do you have any pics of gary strydom and mike christian when they were doing the europian tour in the late eighties.


  :Welcome:  I will search for more of these pics, just give the time..........,take these pics for now(but im not sure of all of it).

----------


## wael

> Do you have pics of thorvildsen froms his guestposing in england right before he got his pro card(I know you said no amature pics but maby you have these because ge guestposed in a pro contest)?


  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Thorvildsen in guest posing at 1999 british championships

----------


## wael

> Hello Weal
> Please - give me pictures of Lee Priest


  :Strong Smiley:  Lee Priest pics

----------


## wael

more of Lee Priest pics

----------


## wael

more of............Lee Priest pics

----------


## wael

:Welcome:  more of..............Lee Priest pics

----------


## wael

> You don't happen to have any clothed pictures of Dexter Jackson, Priest, or Levrone do you?
> Also, I'd love to see some relaxed pictures of these guys too.
> 
> OoDee


clothed pictures of Dexter Jackson, Priest & levrone.

----------


## wael

more of clothed pictures of Dexter Jackson, Priest & levrone.

----------


## wael

more of............clothed pictures of Dexter Jackson, Priest & levrone.

----------


## wael

:Strong Smiley:  more of............clothed pictures of Dexter Jackson, Priest & levrone

----------


## abz

thanks for the lee p pics wael he looks fckn insane.....

----------


## ApolloX

do you have any Jason Corrick pics  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## UrbanLegend

Do you have any Mike Quin pics? I can't find pictures of that guy anywhere!

----------


## PJAY71

Please post some Robby Robinson. Can't find good pics anywhere. Thx.

----------


## UrbanLegend

> Do you have any Mike Quin pics? I can't find pictures of that guy anywhere!



I'm bumpting this thread....when are you going to post more pics wael? You used to do it all the time.....

----------


## system admin

bump

----------


## wael

For every body, bz there are some problems in this thread, I come up with new thread with the same name, PLZ for any one asking for pics go for the new thread, I will not respond for any request in this thread.

Thanks a lot.

wael

----------


## On-my-way

Could you post some pics of Mike Francois? cheers

----------


## wael

> Could you post some pics of Mike Francois? cheers


Yes, but like i said i will not respond for any request at this thread ,
go to the new thread.

----------


## LM1332

Alex Fedorov?

----------


## willlem

do u have serge nubret? not the classic ones..

----------


## WOOSH04

Any pics of Francois Benfatto and Vinny Galanti USA 93 Middleweight Champ

----------


## Hot-Rox

Dam-n...Haney is HUGE!

----------


## wael

IF any one want ask for pics go to the New thread "New of any pics for any pro bodybuilder or pro contests".......i will not post any more in this thread.

----------


## Davidov16

[Do yuo have flex wheeler or Kevin Levrone muscletime photo????

----------


## juicyup34

thos epics are awesome

----------


## G-Force

how about recent pics of jay cutler and ronnie as they draw close to this years olympia

i am interested to know what weight they will both be comming in at this year
anyone got any ideas?

----------


## Italomuscle

Hi Wael! Do you sel your BB pic collection? Kan you make me a cop? I Have somme 10 000 pics!

----------


## bigeater

> clothed pictures of Dexter Jackson, Priest & levrone.


cool pics of Levrone. It´s sad that he got anorexia.  :2jk:

----------


## Undecided09

Love too see levrone Pics, hes easily my favortie BBer, him or Johnnie Jackson...also, do you have any pics of these guys when they were amateurs? or even young pics?? To me those pics are the most impressive, because you got this "young man" face still, but this body that is just insane, those are most impresssive to me!!

~M.A.D.

----------


## balido

Can you post some photos of Mike Mentzer (posing, training...)

Thanks!

----------


## suns

Ya. mentzer would be cool. maybe casey viator with author jones or something.

----------


## wael

> [Do yuo have flex wheeler or Kevin Levrone muscletime photo????


Of course.....i have a lot ....but i could not upload them is there any problem with the uploading......maybe because im using Opera ......

Any Direct links:

http://www.muscletime.com/photos/v/p...a-132.jpg.html

http://www.muscletime.com/photos/v/p...ia-45.jpg.html

----------


## wael

> Hi Wael! Do you sel your BB pic collection? Kan you make me a cop? I Have somme 10 000 pics!


Of course i have more than 100,000 pics, and 1000's of BB movies clips .... please send me your email address......

My email address is: [email protected]

----------


## wael

> Love too see levrone Pics, hes easily my favortie BBer, him or Johnnie Jackson...also, do you have any pics of these guys when they were amateurs? or even young pics?? To me those pics are the most impressive, because you got this "young man" face still, but this body that is just insane, those are most impresssive to me!!
> 
> ~M.A.D.


Of course; Levrone at 1991 NPC Junior Nationals....

----------


## wael

> Of course.....i have a lot ....but i could not upload them is there any problem with the uploading......maybe because im using Opera ......
> 
> Any Direct links:
> 
> http://www.muscletime.com/photos/v/p...a-132.jpg.html
> 
> http://www.muscletime.com/photos/v/p...ia-45.jpg.html



Using Internet Explorer i can now upload pics.......... :7up:

----------


## joe2009

u got any pics of franco winning the 76 and 81 olympia

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

how abot Andrea Izard 1994 nabba universe winner

----------


## joe2009

young gregg kovacs aswell

----------


## ironbanger

frank mcgrath pics?

----------


## Juice_E

Here's a pic of a new pro Brandon Curry

----------


## lozza89

how about some pics of ahmed haider?

----------


## fitmember



----------


## wael

> 


I think he is Chris Cook... of the right side

----------


## CMB

> These are some pics for Frank zane, working out pics I will post it soon, just give a couple of days .


In that first one you can see arnold in the back.

----------


## ishootfools954

got any of arnold in his pumping iron days

----------


## the big 1

> got any of arnold in his pumping iron days


this threads like a decade old mate...

----------


## Zofia

Hello friends,
Wael, 
you are the best man,
keep more coming if you have more,
i was just watching the pics,
very nice and amazing........

----------


## wael

> do you have any Jason Corrick pics


Sorry for being so late  :What?:

----------


## wael

> Hello friends,
> Wael, 
> you are the best man,
> keep more coming if you have more,
> i was just watching the pics,
> very nice and amazing........


Thanks a lot man

----------


## ahicks92

Do you have any pics of bob Paris? Thank you!

----------


## ahicks92

These are awesome!!!

----------


## Armykid93

Do you have any pictures of David gentle? I thinks that's his name. 

He has a 28 inch waist and line 57 inch upper measurement

----------


## Armykid93

Got any pics of Larry Scott? I made a thread in another sub forum because I couldn't find this one haha.

----------

